# Fish Identification



## dukenbaron (Dec 14, 2006)

I was sold a fish about 8 mos ago as a red shoulder peacock but every other one i see does not look like my guy so i'm going to try to post some images and you guys please tell me what you think. 
Some pics are no flash some with


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Not a red shoulder, I am not entirely sure that this is a peacock. It is similar to Eureka, but something about it makes me think hap or hap mix.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I think what is giving it that hap look is how round the body looks it looks like the Eureka but who knows


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

which store in Raleigh did you go to?


----------



## dukenbaron (Dec 14, 2006)

I didn't buy him in raleigh i bought him in kernersville. Normally I go to fish world or fish pro's here in raleigh but we do travel as far as winston-salem


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I normally go to fish world. They just got a shipment of some nice fish last week. I just got a bi-color 500 that is really nice


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Could be a hybrid with a Jacobfreibergi type. A hybrid of unknown origin.


----------



## dukenbaron (Dec 14, 2006)

oh well good thing i dont have females


----------

